# Error message while using "search" on TUG



## mikey0531 (Apr 29, 2009)

I get the following message when trying to do a search on TUG.  Anyone know why?  I've been getting it for a few days.

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1011


Thanks,
Debi


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, this has been happening a lot lately. It's an intermittent error at the server, and we don't know how to fix it.  When you click Search, the drop down menu will also give you the option of doing a site search via Google. Give that a try - it should work.


----------



## mikey0531 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you.  The Google search worked.

Debi


----------

